# Wintergarten gleich Fliegentot



## misudapi (20. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich muß da mal was loswerden was nicht zum Teich gehört.
Wir hatten bei meinen Eltern einen Wintergarten in Mai gebaut. Wunderschön ist er in unseren Augen (Besitzerstolz).  Natürlich ist er noch nicht so eingerichtet wie meine Eltern es haben wollen, aber Sie sitzen viel drin. Morgens werden die Türen aufgemacht und der Tag kann beginnen. Durch die offenen Türen kommen natürlich Massen an Insekten rein. Das stört weniger, aber an anderen Morgen sind alle tot. Wirklich alle!!

Das führt zu den morgendlichen Ritual erst mal die "Leichen" weg zu schaffen. Da es "nur" Insekten sind dachten wir uns nichts dabei, haben uns nur gewundert. 

Aber wir Weiber (meine Mutter und ich) wollten den Wintergarten zum Dschungel machen, sprich zum Überwintern der nicht winterharten Pflanzen gebrauchen. Natürlich sollten vorher schon Pflanzen rein, sieht ja einfach schöner aus. 
Den Blumen ergeht es genau so wie den __ Fliegen. Innerhalb von 48 Stunden sind diese, trotz gießen, hinüber.
Komplet tot. Wir haben es mit mehrern Blumen getestet. Bei allen das gleiche Ergebnis. Tot der Blumen (und Fliegen). Zur Freude von meinen Vater, er hat weiter freie Sicht zu seinem Taubenschlag.

Jetzt mache ich mir Gedanken wegen meiner Eltern. Ich bin 2-3 mal die Woche bei Ihnen  und helfe wo es nötig ist. Na gut, Sie sind jetzt keine seltenen Primel oder so, aber sie sitzen im Wintergarten nun mal recht lange drin. Wenn ich ankommen wird erst mal kontroliert ob Mutti nicht weiter eingetrocknet ist( Sie ist ein Kaktus und kommt mit wenig Trinken aus) und mein Vater nicht zusetztlich Falten bekommen hat.

Wer von euch hat Erfahrung mit einen Wintergarten und kann mir sagen woran das liegt. Ich mache mir wirklich Gedanken. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch ein Gedankenfehler und man kann so ein großen Wintergarten (33qm) gar nicht zum Dschungel machen. 

Hab ihr Ideen wie man diese Problem beseitigen kann?
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tanny (20. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Susanne, 
meine Mutter hat auch einen Wintergarten und da überleben nur Pflanzen, die sehr extreme Hitze und sehr, sehr viel Licht abkönnen.

Das sind nur ganz wenige. 

Am Tag hält man es in dem Wintergarten nur mit offenen Türen aus.....und am Besten noch Beschattung. 

Im Sommer stellt sie die meisten Pflanzen ganz nach draußen. 

Die, die nicht draußen überwintern können, kommen dann kurz, bevor es anfängt nachts zu frieren erst rein. 
Und dann überleben sie auch. 

Allerdings ist ihr Wintergarten wirklich rundum ausschließlich Glas. 

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es bei Euch ist. 
Falls ihr auch Wände aus anderem Material (z.B. Holz, Rigips etc) verbaut habt, solltet Ihr evtl. wenn Du Dir Sorgen 
um die Gesundheit Deiner Eltern machst, mal eine Schadstoffmessung der Luft vornehmen lassen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (20. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Susanne

das Problem haben wir im Sommer auch.
Temperaturen von 45°C und eine Luftfeuchtigkeit von unter 30% sind für Pflanzen meist ungeeignet. 
Etwas abhilfe schaft die Beschattung von oben und der Luftbefeuchter. Trotzdem stehen im Sommer fast alle Pflanzen draußen.  Das ding heißt ja nicht um sonst WINTERgarten 
Dafür ist es im Winter wenn es draußen Stürmt und schneit, im Wintergarten wie im Urlaub. 

LG René


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Sep. 2014)

Hi Susanne,

das eingehen von Insekten und Pflanzen innerhalb weniger Std. klingt sehr nach "giftigen" Ausdünstungen von im Wintergarten verbauten Stoffen, Lacken ect.
Da sollte man in der Tat mal ne Schadstoffmessung machen lassen

das Problem mit dauerhaften Pflanzenhaltung in einem Wintergarten wurde ja schon angesprochen. Im Sommer wird es darin meißt sehr heiß und die Luftfeuchte ist dann sehr gering. Das halten dann auf Dauer nur Sukkulenten wie Kakteen, Euphorbien, Crassula, Agaven, Aloen, ect aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Harry (20. Sep. 2014)

Ich kann zum Thema nichts beitragen, finde aber deinen Humor köstlich.


----------



## pema (20. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Susanne,
wie sind denn die Temperaturen zur Zeit im Wintergarten? Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass deine Eltern dort bei 45°C sitzen. (Obwohl: meine Mutter fand es ja auch immer zu kalt).
Sollte das Problem mit den toten Insekten und den toten Pflanzen trotz normaler Temperaturen bestehen, stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob jemand im Wintergarten Pestizide oder Herbizide versprüht hat. Sollte dies nicht der Fall gewesen sein, würde ich - wie Frank schon schrieb - eine Schadstoffmessung durchführen lassen.
petra


----------



## Joachim (20. Sep. 2014)

Es gibt keine "Pestizide". Und Herbizide sind reine Unkrautvernichter, selektiv oder nicht. Gemeint waren wohl "Insektizide".  So - genug klug gesch...


----------



## pema (20. Sep. 2014)

Laut Duden (allerdings die alte Rechtschreibvariante...aber dies ist in diesem Zusammenhang wohl egal):
"...Pestizid (ein Schädlingsbekämpfungsmittel)...".
Petra


----------



## misudapi (20. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Leute,
erst mal Danke für eure schnellen Antworten.
Eine Schadstoffmessung  klingt nicht gerade beruhigend. Aber irgend wie spukte das auch schon in unseren Köpfen rum.
Auf so was einfaches wie Luftfeuchtigkeit messen komm ich natürlich nicht.
Mein Sohn hatte zwar auch gemeint:" Den __ Fliegen ist es zu trocken und nachts können sie ja nicht mehr raus." Aber warum sollte ich denn auf den zarten Bengel von 1,80m hören (zur meiner Entschludigung:er ist erst 14).
Eine Beschattunganlage ist natürlich eingebaut und ein zusätzlichen Ventilator auch. Selbstverständlich alles per Knöpfchen. Wer auf die 80 zugeht tut sich ein bisschen schwer mit den Kurbeln. Trotzdem steht ab 12Uhr die Sonne voll auf den Wintergarten. Als es so heiß war, saßen die beiden vor den Taubenschlag im Schatten. Vielleicht hätte "Mutti" es im Wintergarten ausgehalten( eine Kaktuseigenschaft hat Sie ja schon) aber natürlich hat sie mein Vater nicht alleine vor seinen Tauben sitzen lassen. Von da aus hat man ja auch einen schönen Blick auf den Neuerwerb.
Es ist aber gut zu hören daß es Kirtins Mutter auch mit den Blumen so ergeht. Beruhigt schon mal.
Nächste Woche werde ich das dann mit der Schadstoffmessung in Angriff nehmen. Bis dahin werden Messergebnisse gesammelt und Behälter mit Wasser aufgestellt.
Danke für die Tipps.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Digicat (20. Sep. 2014)

Servus Susanne

Gibt es eine Oberlichte/Dachflächenfenster ?

Wenn ja würde ich dieses öffnen.
Heiße/warme Luft steigt auf und könnte so entweichen.

Fliegengitter vor Fenster und Türe anbringen. Keine Insekten mehr im Wintergarten.
Beschattung nicht nur für die Dachfläche sondern auch auf Fenster und Türen.

 

War dank gedeckten Dach mit Dachflächenfenster und Jalousien auch im Hochsommer ein Wohntraum. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: Im Winter war allerdings für __ Oleander & Co. kein Platz. Dank Fußbodenheizung war es angenehm warm wenn draußen die Schneeflocken gefallen sind.


----------



## Flusi (20. Sep. 2014)

hallo Susanne, 
ist ja wirklich misteriös; bin auf des Rätsels Lösung gespannt.
... und das, was unsere Kinder sagen, finde ich sehr wichtig; es ist auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert
viel Erfolg Euch und ein schönes WE
wünscht Flusi


----------



## troll20 (23. Sep. 2014)

Nur mal den gerade aktuellen Stand bei 15°C außen Temperatur
  
LG René


----------



## pema (24. Sep. 2014)

oh,
da wäre ich als Fliege auch tot.
Beschattung, Lüftung, Erhöhung der Luftfeuchtigkeit durch Wasserstellen.
Und da hättest du auch den direkten Zusammenhang zum Teichforum!
petra


----------



## misudapi (26. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Leute,
wir haben mal ein paar Werte gemessen. 
Im Durchschnitt haben wir 50-60% Luftfeuchtigkeit bei ca 18°C.
Letzte Woche hatten wir auch nicht solche warmen Aussentemperaturen.
Auch war ich unterwegs wegen einer Schadstoffmessung. Der gute Mann hat uns davon abgeraten. Mit der Begründung, das ein Glas ja wie einen Lupe wirken würde und von daher alles verbrennen würde. Auch würde er nicht an Schadstoffe glauben. Wir hatten die Aussenwand mit Raufaser für innen bestrichen, ansonsten sind nur Glas, Alumium und Gummidichtungen verarbeitet worden. Der Boden hat 10 cm Beton zusätzlich erhalten mit neuen Fliesen drauf.
    
  
Habe es geschaft Fots hoch zuladen. Wie man sieht ist der Wintergarten von rechts auch noch von vorne von der __ Kiwi beschattet. 
Anscheinen habe ich einen großen Gedankenfehler gemacht,  wie das Klima in so einem Wintergarten ist. 
Gruß Susanne


----------

